#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Marokkaanse Cuisine >  Palacsinta

## Olive Yao

.
PALACSINTA

Alle ingredinten op kamertemperatuur voor je begint.
De flensjes, vulling en saus moeten tegelijk klaar zijn.


*12 flensjes*


*vulling*

2 ons walnoten, fijngehakt (ik ga een keer amandelen proberen)
2 lepels rozijnen, geweekt
1  2 theelepels sinaasappelrasp
suiker naar smaak (max. 1 ons)
1 dl room
2 eetlepels rum (of misschien weet je een vervanging)

Vermengen, zacht verwarmen en max. 2 minuten aan de kook houden.
De vulling moet vrij stevig zijn, dat kun je variren door wat walnoten of juist wat room toe te voegen.
Vulling in de flensjes, in vieren vouwen of oprollen.


*chocoladesaus*

1 ons bittere chocolade, in stukjes breken
2 dl melk
3 eierdooiers, losgeklopt

2 eetlepels suiker
2 eetlepels cacao
1 eetlepel boter
2 eetlepels rum ()

Smelt de chocolade in de warme melk.
Eierdooiers er door roeren en laten binden.
Suiker, cacao en gesmolten boter glad roeren en vervolgens door de melk enz. roeren.

Zacht verwarmen. Mocht de saus te dik worden dan nog wat melk erbij.
Niet laten koken, anders kan het schiften en kan de chocoladesmaak te sterk worden.
Chocoladesaus over de gevulde flensjes.

----------

